# 2Plt B Co, 2nd/503rd of the 173rd in the Stuff



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Monday Nightline aired a report on an operaton gone bad in Afghanistan.
In checking it out, I ran across this site.

www.tinyurl.com/23mbql

Who would believe that these guys don't have enough socks for the winter?

*Send wool socks and snacks to

2nd Plt, Battle Company, 2-503rd PIR
c/o SFC Patterson
Korengal Outpost
APO AE 09354
*
more info on the Nightline program content and parallel Vanity Fair article:

www.cjr.org/behind_the_news/post_69.php
ABC News, Vanity Fair in Afghanistan
Capturing a harrowing time and place
By Paul McLeary Tue 13 Nov 2007 03:14 PM

http://tinyurl.com/2cqnz4
SHOW: NIGHTLINE 11:35 PM EST
November 12, 2007 Monday
3442 words
THE OTHER WAR;
LIFE AND DEATH

One of the eeriest Vietnam parallel episodes I've seen to date.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Go to anysoldier.com and see all the ordinary items they need. Once y'all go there pick a soldier out and send them something. My wife has even "adopted" some of the dogs (4 leg type) and sends them treats to their handlers. We are also close friends with some that have returned. Going to visit them the next couple of days at Ft Hood.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Texas T said:


> Go to anysoldier.com and see all the ordinary items they need. Once y'all go there pick a soldier out and send them something. My wife has even "adopted" some of the dogs (4 leg type) and sends them treats to their handlers. We are also close friends with some that have returned. Going to visit them the next couple of days at Ft Hood.


I guess you saw the recent news story on the dog that made it back without his handler and was adopted by the deceased soldier's family.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Yepper I saw that one and another awhile back where the soldier and his dog got laid to rest together in the same casket.


----------

